# California Questions



## nwarren (Mar 8, 2020)

*Hi y'all, I've been following this forum for a while, and I just wanted to start by saying thank you to yall that post here alot, some of yall have inspired me to go to Medic school... but anyways, I am in Medic school right now at college of the siskiyous in weed,ca, and I'm a couple of months from finishing... I keep racking my brain as to where I should work, where the best systems are in ca, where the best pay would be (compared to cost of living), etc. I have the option to go anywhere, although I would like to stay in ca for the next couple of years as my folks live in the bay area and I'd like to help them out in there transition to retiring (I just want to try to be at the most an 8 or 9 hour drive from them). Any and every comment is greatly appreciated. Thank you guys!*


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 9, 2020)

Texas. The disappointment Dorito is affordable and fun.

Failing that, Sonoma Life Support, Riggs and *potentially* Falck in Oakland if you can live with your parents. $$$ is an issue. Hall has a reputation for quality.

@VentMonkey this is your lane more than mine.


----------



## nwarren (Mar 9, 2020)

RocketMedic said:


> Texas. The disappointment Dorito is affordable and fun.
> 
> Failing that, Sonoma Life Support, Riggs and *potentially* Falck in Oakland if you can live with your parents. $$$ is an issue. Hall has a reputation for quality.
> 
> @VentMonkey this is your lane more than mine.


Thank you. I was born and raised in texas, and I dont know if I'm too excited to get back there. I want to live the cali life at least a bit longer.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 9, 2020)

I could answer questions specific to Kern County mostly. I know a little bit about Tulare and Fresno/ Kings Counties.

@CentralCalEMT would be that portion of the Central Valley’s corridor, @Addrobo is the Central Coast, and @Aprz is the Yay Area’s.

That covers most of your 8-9 hour drive criteria. Company-wise YMMV.


----------



## nwarren (Mar 9, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> I could answer questions specific to Kern County mostly. I know a little bit about Tulare and Fresno/ Kings Counties.
> 
> @CentralCalEMT would be that portion of the Central Valley’s corridor, @Addrobo is the Central Coast, and @Aprz is the Yay Area’s.
> 
> That covers most of your 8-9 hour drive criteria. Company-wise YMMV.


I interviewed for EMT at Hall before I knew I was going to medic school up north but they got me on my tattoo behind my ear, said it was a no go due to that... I've been thinking about getting it removed, cause I really liked hall. What else in the kern county/inland empire area is good?


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 9, 2020)

nwarren said:


> What else in the kern county/inland empire area is good?


AMR is the major player in the I.E. That said, it’s probably way out of your driving requirement as you’d be traversing through some of SoCal’s worst traffic to and from your folks. That’s why I did not tag those savages in on this thread.


----------



## Jn1232th (Mar 9, 2020)

There’s small 911 company’s that I heard good things about in Central California, got imperial ambulance, sequoia safety council, life star, and American Fresno which I heard good things about. AMR Santa Barbara is great, also got Santa Cruz area and Monterrey.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 9, 2020)

It’s honestly almost the exact same.  More nice Beaches here, fewer mountains, you have more earthquakes and fires, we’ve got occasional hurricanes. You have better football, we’ve got more zealous football. And our state gas tax is only .20 a gallon, no state income tax. A new medic at my agency will clear 60k their first year. Most Texas agencies are the same.

I tried last year to move back to CA. Got a few offers, and the license, but I just couldn’t afford it. Even at a decade of experience and a laundry list of credentials, CA wages sucked. AMR offered 15.45 in Riverside and I giggled. Y’all offered 18.91 for a 24, hard pass. Falck pays well but the cost of living is insane.


----------



## nwarren (Mar 9, 2020)

RocketMedic said:


> It’s honestly almost the exact same.  More nice Beaches here, fewer mountains, you have more earthquakes and fires, we’ve got occasional hurricanes. You have better football, we’ve got more zealous football. And our state gas tax is only .20 a gallon, no state income tax. A new medic at my agency will clear 60k their first year. Most Texas agencies are the same.
> 
> I tried last year to move back to CA. Got a few offers, and the license, but I just couldn’t afford it. Even at a decade of experience and a laundry list of credentials, CA wages sucked. AMR offered 15.45 in Riverside and I giggled. Y’all offered 18.91 for a 24, hard pass. Falck pays well but the cost of living is insane.


Where abouts in Texas are you? I agree, it's ridiculous out here in cali


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 9, 2020)

nwarren said:


> Where abouts in Texas are you? I agree, it's ridiculous out here in cali


Northeast texas, Longview area.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 10, 2020)

@nwarren , https://music.apple.com/us/album/what-i-like-about-texas-greatest-hits/290594917


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 10, 2020)

If you want to know about Riverside county @DesertMedic66 and I know the system.


----------



## jgmedic (Mar 10, 2020)

Ive worked in Kern, LACo, RivCo, and SDCo as a 911 medic


----------



## Jn1232th (Mar 10, 2020)

How is Redlands? I just interviewed for a part time gig. Haven’t heard back yet but any insight?  Medic position


----------



## nwarren (Mar 10, 2020)

jgmedic said:


> Ive worked in Kern, LACo, RivCo, and SDCo as a 911 medic


How was SD? It's always been a dream of mine to down there


----------



## jgmedic (Mar 10, 2020)

nwarren said:


> How was SD? It's always been a dream of mine to down there


Mine too lol. I work for a FD in the rural east county. The urban areas are garbage unless you are Fire. AMR offered me 10.40 an hour in 2007, as a medic. A couple of FD's have Non-safety Paramedic positions, however, these are usually stepping stones to Firefighter spots. Ive heard the pay is still crap for AMR. Mercy Ambulance has the contract for a lot of rural areas, but I believe they are now an AMR subsidiary as well.


----------



## jgmedic (Mar 10, 2020)

justin1232 said:


> How is Redlands? I just interviewed for a part time gig. Haven’t heard back yet but any insight?  Medic position


Redlands is San Bernardino County, so ICEMA. Decent protocols. Most guys I know from Redlands Division like it. They cover San Bernardino City, which is straight hood. Redlands itself is nice, as is Yucaipa. Yucaipa FD is Cal Fire, nice guys when we used to come in from Calimesa. Redlands Fire ive heard good and bad. SB City is now SBCoFD. I think they have a few other areas but Im not sure.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 11, 2020)

AMR SD offered me 14.95 an hour last year, so hard pass.


----------



## nwarren (Mar 11, 2020)

RocketMedic said:


> AMR SD offered me 14.95 an hour last year, so hard pass.


That's such a bummer


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 11, 2020)

justin1232 said:


> How is Redlands? I just interviewed for a part time gig. Haven’t heard back yet but any insight?  Medic position


Worked there as a paramedic well over a decade ago, so it’s outdated info. Pretty much all urban interface EMS.

Loma Linda and Arrowhead are the 2 trauma centers with other basic hospitals scattered about, as well as Kaiser Fontucky.

The only FD I think @jgmedic may have forgotten to mention was Colton Fire. All the FD’s were/ are ALS and some played nicer than others. Also, like he’d mentioned, Redlands Fire had a rep, but I’d never had issues with them. Cal Fire Yucktown was chill and the better spot to be.

SB City and Highland are pretty much one in the same, and great for one thing: experience.

If they still have the same Ops manager, he seemed to legitimately try and do the best with what he was given (seemingly not a lot). He was also the only Ops manager I had seen hop on a unit and run calls in my 5 years at AMR.


----------



## Aprz (Mar 11, 2020)

I have just over four years of being a fake paramedic in the Bay Area. I don't remember Diltiazem dose, which makes me a fake paramedic, even though Diltiazem is not in our scope of practice of paramedics in most of the Bay Area. Anything I know about cardiology is likely Googled or learned online. I also failed my field training time as a paramedic in Alameda County, which means I cannot reflect on my experience there or compare it to my four years experience as a fake paramedic where I work at now. Even though most protocols are easily available online, including Alameda County, I cannot compare it to my own protocols and realize that it really isn't that much better than most places.

I've posted plenty of fake information online. Feel free to search through it at your own risk.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 11, 2020)

Aprz said:


> I have just over four years of being a fake paramedic in the Bay Area. I don't remember Diltiazem dose, which makes me a fake paramedic, even though Diltiazem is not in our scope of practice of paramedics in most of the Bay Area. Anything I know about cardiology is likely Googled or learned online. I also failed my field training time as a paramedic in Alameda County, which means I cannot reflect on my experience there or compare it to my four years experience as a fake paramedic where I work at now. Even though most protocols are easily available online, including Alameda County, I cannot compare it to my own protocols and realize that it really isn't that much better than most places.
> 
> I've posted plenty of fake information online. Feel free to search through it at your own risk.



Jesus Christ get over it.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 11, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Jesus Christ get over it.


//shrugs// maybe an attempt at self-depricating humor?...


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 11, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> //shrugs// maybe an attempt at self-depricating humor?...


 
On going for over 2 years I doubt it.


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 12, 2020)

Move to Indiana. 50k a year goes much further.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Mar 12, 2020)

$20,000 sign on bonus plus housing assistance for AMR-Santa Barbara County


----------



## nwarren (Mar 12, 2020)

Addrobo said:


> $20,000 sign on bonus plus housing assistance for AMR-Santa Barbara County


A buddy of mine showed me this the other day. Does anyone have experience with amr Santa Barbara? Like hows the culture, the pay, etc


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Mar 12, 2020)

nwarren said:


> A buddy of mine showed me this the other day. Does anyone have experience with amr Santa Barbara? Like hows the culture, the pay, etc




It's California's best kept EMS secret:

6 out of the 9 fire departments are BLS

No MICNs

EMTs can be given BLS 911 calls by the Paramedic

Pit crew CPR

Vents

No bed delay

Every crew has assigned transfer times

Flex crews are put last up for calls 30 minutes before end of shift

No OT restrictions


Plenty more


----------



## nwarren (Mar 12, 2020)

Addrobo said:


> It's California's best kept EMS secret:
> 
> 6 out of the 9 fire departments are BLS
> 
> ...


I like dis. I like dis alot


----------



## nwarren (Mar 12, 2020)

WHats the pay like for a new medic?


Addrobo said:


> It's California's best kept EMS secret:
> 
> 6 out of the 9 fire departments are BLS
> 
> ...


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Mar 12, 2020)

nwarren said:


> WHats the pay like for a new medic?



I think starting is in the mid $20s an hour


----------



## nwarren (Mar 12, 2020)

Addrobo said:


> I think starting is in the mid $20s an hour


Right on, thanks!


----------



## Jn1232th (Mar 12, 2020)

New medic is $21.40. I worked there briefly and wished I was still able to but my commute was way to much and my plans to relocate closer fell through due to financial reasons.  Hopefully can move closer by end of year. 
but it was great vibe. Great people. Wasn’t to busy. Like 3-4 calls a day at Santa Barbara area.


----------



## nwarren (Mar 13, 2020)

justin1232 said:


> New medic is $21.40. I worked there briefly and wished I was still able to but my commute was way to much and my plans to relocate closer fell through due to financial reasons.  Hopefully can move closer by end of year.
> but it was great vibe. Great people. Wasn’t to busy. Like 3-4 calls a day at Santa Barbara area.


Was there good overtime opportunity there?


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Mar 13, 2020)

nwarren said:


> Was there good overtime opportunity there?



Overtime is unlimited and you can pick up shifts for double time. We had somebody clear $160,000 last year.

Also, they offer paid internships at top step EMT rate. Give them a call for more info.


----------



## nwarren (Mar 13, 2020)

Addrobo said:


> Overtime is unlimited and you can pick up shifts for double time. We had somebody clear $160,000 last year.
> 
> Also, they offer paid internships at top step EMT rate. Give them a call for more info.


Does yalls overtime start after 40 hours in the week or after 8 hours in the day?


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Mar 13, 2020)

nwarren said:


> Does yalls overtime start after 40 hours in the week or after 8 hours in the day?



40 hours


----------



## nwarren (Mar 13, 2020)

Addrobo said:


> 40 hours


Yall do the normal amr schedule of 3 12's one week, 4 12's the next?


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Mar 13, 2020)

nwarren said:


> Yall do the normal amr schedule of 3 12's one week, 4 12's the next?



Yes as well as seven 24 hour shift stations. Modified Kelley schedule with a stretch of six consecutive days off once a month.


----------



## nwarren (Mar 13, 2020)

Addrobo said:


> Yes as well as seven 24 hour shift stations. Modified Kelley schedule with a stretch of six consecutive days off once a month.


Nice nice, that's rad. How hard is it to get 24 hour shifts? And also, do y'all do street posting on the 12's or do yall have the little random office building type deals throughout the county when you're posting? This all sounds really rad, the only thing that worries me is the pay compared to how expensive the area is


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Mar 13, 2020)

nwarren said:


> Nice nice, that's rad. How hard is it to get 24 hour shifts? And also, do y'all do street posting on the 12's or do yall have the little random office building type deals throughout the county when you're posting? This all sounds really rad, the only thing that worries me is the pay compared to how expensive the area is



24 hour shifts aren't very hard to come by. Some 12 hour shifts post and some are housed out of stations. No cascading of units for posting.

The northern part of the county and SLO county are actually relatively affordable when compared to Santa Barbara city. Check out places like Lompoc, Santa Maria, Guadalupe, Oceano, Los Alamos, Nipomo, Grover Beach, Pismo Beach, Arroyo Grande, San Luis Obispo, Atascadero, Templeton, Paso Robles, etc.

If you want to work the southern part of the county check out these places: Solvang, Carpinteria, Ventura, Santa Paula, Fillmore, Camarillo.


----------



## nwarren (Mar 13, 2020)

Addrobo said:


> 24 hour shifts aren't very hard to come by. Some 12 hour shifts post and some are housed out of stations. No cascading of units for posting.
> 
> The northern part of the county and SLO county are actually relatively affordable when compared to Santa Barbara city. Check out places like Lompoc, Santa Maria, Guadalupe, Oceano, Los Alamos, Nipomo, Grover Beach, Pismo Beach, Arroyo Grande, San Luis Obispo, Atascadero, Templeton, Paso Robles, etc.
> 
> If you want to work the southern part of the county check out these places: Solvang, Carpinteria, Ventura, Santa Paula, Fillmore, Camarillo.


Right on, thank you. I'll check it out! This all sounds super promising


----------

